# Linking two Amazon accounts to the same Kindle Fire



## DuhAussie (Dec 19, 2011)

My partner and I each have our own Amazon accounts, but we only have one Kindle (Fire) and it's linked to his Amazon account. Is there a way I can also link my account so that when I buy a Kindle ebook, it downloads onto our Kindle Fire?


----------



## Myndymoo (Sep 12, 2011)

DuhAussie said:


> My partner and I each have our own Amazon accounts, but we only have one Kindle (Fire) and it's linked to his Amazon account. Is there a way I can also link my account so that when I buy a Kindle ebook, it downloads onto our Kindle Fire?


Why don't you ask Customer Service and get the correct info?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DuhAussie said:


> My partner and I each have our own Amazon accounts, but we only have one Kindle (Fire) and it's linked to his Amazon account. Is there a way I can also link my account so that when I buy a Kindle ebook, it downloads onto our Kindle Fire?


A fire can only be registered to one Amazon account at one time. You have to de register from one to put it on the other. When you do that the things like apps from the other account will not work anymore.

You could just stick with one of the 2 accounts for all future purchases. Or you can just de register from one for a while, register on the other and read the books there. When you are done, you can go back to the other.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah is correct: any Kindle, Fire included, can only be registered to one account at a time.

With eInk kindles, it is possible to de-register from one account and register to another without losing the content _that has been downloaded_ to the device. But you would lose access to anything in the first account's archive.

Withe the Fire, when you de-register it, all content that has been downloaded will be removed. So you can't, for instance, download a book or app and then de-register it expecting to be able to read the book or use the app still.

If you aren't going to want to share content, it would probably be best for you to get a second device. . . .most folks find sharing devices doesn't work very well anyway.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Couple suggestions from a US Kindle owner.

Setup a new Amazon account that you both share and fund with Gift Cards.  Move the Fire to this account.  Make all your kbook and app purchases from this account.

If that doesn't work for you, gift any kbooks you purchase to your partner.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

All correct information but what the answers haven't yet said is no doubt you can consolidate the two accounts into one big account, so unless you have some reason for keeping separate accounts the one big account is the way to go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> All correct information but what the answers haven't yet said is no doubt you can consolidate the two accounts into one big account, so unless you have some reason for keeping separate accounts the one big account is the way to go.


Actually, probably not.  At least, as Dave suggested, they could start a 3rd account and purchase all content for the Fire on it; that way they could keep their individual accounts separate. But they can't move content from one account to another.

When this question has been asked before, the case was that some books had been purchased on each account. In a few rare cases, when it involved only a very few books, Amazon refunded the books on one account, so the person could re-purchase them on the other account. But normally, once a book is purchased on an account, it can't be moved.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as I know, Amazon won't combine two separate accounts into one.  I've never actually asked them to, but I've never heard of anyone doing it.  I suppose you could call and ask them - the worst they can say is no.

It's awkward, but it IS possible to read books from one account on a Fire registered under a different account.  This isn't the same as actually moving them to the other Account.  It's more like convincing the Fire they are "nonamazon" books, and they have to be stored and transferred via a computer.  You can't archive and redownload them, and if you delete them, you'll need to recopy them from your computer.  The books do stay on the original account, you won't lose them, you just can't manipulate them like you could if they were on the same account.

1. Register the Fire under the account where the books you want to move are located.
2. Download the books you want to move onto the Fire.
3. Copy the books via USB to your computer (be sure to get both the books and the covers folders).
4. Deregister the Fire.
5. Register the Fire under the other account.
6. Copy the books back to the Fire from the computer via USB.

The books will show up under "device" just like you had downloaded them normally, but won't show under "cloud" since they're not tied to that account.

Like I said, it's a nuisance, but it does seem to work.


----------



## Myndymoo (Sep 12, 2011)

DuhAussie said:


> My partner and I each have our own Amazon accounts, but we only have one Kindle (Fire) and it's linked to his Amazon account. Is there a way I can also link my account so that when I buy a Kindle ebook, it downloads onto our Kindle Fire?


Like I posted previously ask CS. No one seems to know. Or think what they know is correct.................


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Myndymoo said:


> Like I posted previously ask CS. No one seems to know. Or think what they know is correct.................


Well, having had a Kindle of one sort or another for 3½ years, and having been a member here for nearly as long, I am pretty sure that what I posted above is correct.  Though I absolutely advocate contacting Kindle Customer Service (see this thread for phone numbers) if anything is not clear or not working as expected.

To summarize: 
A kindle can only be registered to one account at a time.
As a rule, you can't 'combine' accounts previously opened to share books, though there has been at least one report of someone who was allowed to return books for a refund so that she could re-buy them on the second account. In this case it was only a handful of books and the Kindle was only a month or so old.
Individuals CAN share an account -- I share my account with my brother and we share the books either of us buys. Other members here report multiple family members sharing an account -- each, in some cases, with multiple devices. 
If you de-register a Fire from an account, all content will be removed -- you can go through JetJammer's rather laborious process if you wish to retain it.
If two people are going to share one device, they have to pick the account it will be registered to. Now, the Fire is brand new, but in the past, when one member of a reading couple got a Kindle with the intention to 'share' it, it wasn't very long before they found the best thing was to just get a second Kindle. 

Aussie, please let us know if this is helpful or of you have any other questions! And Welcome!


----------



## DuhAussie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Thanks guys for all your replies. This was my maiden voyage--impressive! Turns out the easier solution was for me to "gift" the ebooks I want to my partner's Kindle. I'm about to self-publish my first novel and some ebooks I can claim in my taxes but, of course only if I pay for them myself. Thanks everyone. (If only the Kindle Direct Publishing got so many helpful replies in their forums!)


----------



## markusward (Nov 13, 2012)

Myndymoo said:


> Why don't you ask Customer Service and get the correct info?


Come on, this is a help forum, if you have nothing more than the obvious to add to the conversation, then please don't post anything.

The other comments were all very helpful, thanks from someone with the same problem and no access to local customer service (otherwise I wouldn't be here).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

markusward said:


> Come on, this is a help forum, if you have nothing more than the obvious to add to the conversation, then please don't post anything.
> 
> The other comments were all very helpful, thanks from someone with the same problem and no access to local customer service (otherwise I wouldn't be here).


Markus, if you look, this whole conversation was from almost a year ago. I am not sure that resurrecting a thread to chastise someone is all that helpful either. We try to keep things friendly and helpful around here.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------

